# Trick Training



## Yodatiel (Jul 12, 2010)

I want to teach Yoda to spin, wave, non yes/no, pick items up, etc. However, i have no clue how to go about doing so. I have been looking for videos all over but they only show the birds doing the tricks not how to train them. Please help.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

You can do it with clicker training. There's an excellent clicker training group at http://pets.groups.yahoo.com/group/Bird-Click/ I recommend the book written by one of the owners at http://www.amazon.com/Clicker-Training-Birds-Getting-Started/dp/1890948152/ - it's much easier to read than the free files on the Yahoo group.


----------



## jc119007 (Dec 28, 2009)

There's a bunch of clicker training videos on youtube, just type in clicker traingin crocky (or something like that) and you'll see a whole series, I've used them before!


----------



## kirbulous (Jul 21, 2010)

Here's the video I used to train Kirby.
He can do everything you mentioned in addition to "cleaning house".
Also check out this thread, I discussed a little about how I got Kirby to retrieve.


----------

